# Moma wants a heart on her shelf



## Brink (Dec 12, 2019)

First, I’m not a carver. I prefer flat work for a reason.
This is way out of my comfort zone 

let’s start with a few tools

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Brink (Dec 12, 2019)

And a big chunk of cherry from her family’s farm

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Brink (Dec 12, 2019)

Getting busy trying to draw





View attachment 175430

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Dec 12, 2019)

Roughing it out

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Dec 12, 2019)

Getting there...

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 12, 2019)

I love it Brink. That is going to look great....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## trc65 (Dec 12, 2019)

Looking really good!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 12, 2019)

Very cool Brink, going to look beautiful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 13, 2019)

You have more talent than you give yourself credit for! This heart is coming together nicely! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Gardnaaa (Dec 13, 2019)

Wow that’s awesome! It looks great brink!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 13, 2019)

I love it so far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 13, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (Dec 13, 2019)

Nice! can't wait to see it finished!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Dec 14, 2019)

Seemed like endless sanding.
Time for some danish oil

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5 | Sincere 1 | Creative 1


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 14, 2019)

Looks great,nice job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 14, 2019)

I feel like there should be a tail coming out the lower left side of the heart...


----------



## Brink (Dec 14, 2019)

DKMD said:


> I feel like there should be a tail coming out the lower left side of the heart...



tails are stoopid

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Dec 14, 2019)

Wet sanded Danish oil

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4 | Sincere 1


----------

